# Marking Gauges



## thebenchdogs (Mar 13, 2012)

Anyone have any feedback on the Lee Valley Wheel Marking Gauge? I currently have a traditional pin Marking Gauge, and wanted to get some feedback on the wheel gauges.

Thanks


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

I have the basic wheel marking gauge from Veritas/Lee Valley. I use it all the time. Personally, I hate the traditional style mortise gauges where you basically scrape a line. The wheel works great. If I need to replace it, I'd probably buy one with the micro-adjuster on it next time.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Wheels are good. Pins are . . . not so good.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Just used my pin type this AM. Wheel would be a LOT better.
Bill


----------



## Willeh (Dec 30, 2011)

I have the " Micro-Adjust Gauge, Imperial"

http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=59455&cat=1,42936

Worth the extra few bucks. I love it.. very precice, cuts a nice smooth line… be careful tho, it rolls off the top of your worbench really easily (Cringe)


----------



## thebenchdogs (Mar 13, 2012)

Any feedback on the knives used on the traditional mortise gauges? I saw a video on the Woodwhisper, and Marc was using a Mortise gauge with a knife, in place of the standard pin.


----------



## jmos (Nov 30, 2011)

I found my pin style mortise gauge worked much better when I took a file to it and made it more knife-like.

I also have the LV wheel gauge and I really like it. It's my go-to marking gauge for almost everything.


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

I've had one for quite a while and use it all the time. It makes a nice clean mark. I also filed a flat spot on the wheel, so it wouldn't roll off the workbench (the only negative I've found).


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

I have a wheel gauge and use it all the time. Never tried a pin gauge and don't have any reason to change. The wheel leaves a nice clean line.


----------



## Visions (Sep 12, 2011)

I have a home made marking gauge that uses a knife, and iw works great! Precise, cuts a nice smooth line, nice wide bearing surface, I can sharpen it easily, and best of all, it onlt cost me about $3 to make it.

As well, since I can adjust the knife to cut deeper than a wheel, I can use it to cut strips of veneer or other thin materials.

I'll post a picture of it later so you can see how it's made. It's quite simple and I'm sure most anyone could copy it in a few hours at most.
I plan to make a better version soon and add a sliding dovetail for the head to ride on so it stays 100% square, though I have yet to have an issue with mine anyway. I just want to see if I can do better.

I have the $10 cheapie round wheel gauge from Rockler (on sale) and it does work well, bu it lacks the large bearing surface of my gauge. The one area I like it, is on the edge of boards when marking dovetails, as I can roll it over the edge.

I think my set up is pretty good. I have both and can use either where they work best, and I only have $13 invested.

BUT, those micro-adjust gauges are nice too. Not sure if it's worth $50 nice, but nice nonetheless.


----------



## Visions (Sep 12, 2011)

As a final thought, pin gauges suck IMHO. They'll get you by, but they tear the fibers rather than cut it. Filing. Knife-edge on the pin helps, but it's still too small of a blade to really track well.

I had bought a BORA low-end pin unit, and I gave it away when I made mine.

If you could make a traditional knife type with a micro adjust, you would what would be the ultimate marking gauge IMO.

Maybe I'll run that by Incra, see what they come up with???


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://www.dilegnosupply.com/Marking-Measuring/gauges_japanese_marking_gauges.htm

Japanese marking gauges are better than the wheel marking gauges because they roll off the table, Oops.

I'm sure the Lee Valley is a good one. I bought a fox shop one and it wasn't any good, the stupid keeps coming loose and rolls around. Too much hassle.


----------



## thebenchdogs (Mar 13, 2012)

LV has a nice Mortise gauge with a knife, and in seeing only in a demonstration, it appears to work well. The one down side I heard with the wheel, is that there isn't much fence to rid along the stock. Never owned a wheel gauge, I can't comment, but like anything else, it is all trial and error.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I like the LV wheel gauge a lot. It does have a tendency to roll and I have caught it a few times. I'm pretty sure I will be filing a flat spot on it soon.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Well, mortising and marking gauges are two different animals. I use the traditional 2 pin gauge for mortices. I'm a luddite.
Bill


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I like the wheels much better than the pins. Much better. I think it's worth the investment.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

My Veritas works well. I'd probably get a Tite-mark (or whatever it's called) were to buy a wheel marking gauge again. Another option I'd consider would be a more traditional style with a knife attached on the end. Hamilton Marking Gauge


----------



## rustynails (Jun 23, 2011)

Scott, I have a Veritas wheel gauges that I don't use I would be willing to sell if you are interested? Pm me with your e-mail address and I will send you pictures.


----------



## thebenchdogs (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks Richard. I will send you my email address.


----------



## rustynails (Jun 23, 2011)

Pictures sent


----------



## AndyMcKenzie (Nov 5, 2011)

I've got the basic Veritas wheel gauge. It's fantastic. I've got only one complaint about it: the way I instinctively hold it, I've managed a couple of times to loosen the screw that holds everything in place while using it. As long as I make a conscious effort not to hit the knob with my finger, it works perfectly.


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

I was just looking at The Wood Whisper's video on marking gauges also. His opinion was that the wheel style didn't give you enough surface to maintain the gauge flat against the stock when you scribed the line. A couple of commenters that had them agreed.

There are also comments on pin vs knife. The video says the knife is better. The comment said, true as long as you are cutting across the grain. If you are cutting with the grain, the pin is better.

Good to know I think.


----------

